# AC drain cleaner



## gm (Jun 26, 2004)

My A/C drain line that runs from the side of the unit in the attic to one of the upstairs sink drain lines get some sort of sludge buildup. I can't seem to ket a drain snake past either of the 90 degree turns at either end.

What sort of drain cleaner like drano can I use that won't harm the AC unit?


----------



## rancher (Mar 27, 2013)

Having worked for an ac company in the past, one cup of bleach will solve your problem. You may have to wait a short time, but put a cup of bleach in the drain twice a year. You will not have another problem is you follow this practice. I advise april/may and july/august to do this. If for some reason the drain does not open, if you are near an air compressor, blow air down the drain and it will open. Hope this helps. Bleach in this case is is your friend.


----------



## gm (Jun 26, 2004)

Thanks Rancher , I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

I always put a swimming pool chlorine tab (little bit smaller than a hockey puck) in my drain pan - never had a problem and the tab lasts 5-7 years


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Mont and others has mentioned that bleach is not good near your coils. A ac shop will have the correct tablets for this practice.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Algae is what is building up in your drain line. Bleach works well but has a smell to it. So any product made to kill algae will work.


----------



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

My A/C guy said to put about a cup of bleach down the drain line each time I change the filter. I had not been doing that and it cost me. My drain line plugged up and drain water went where it was not supposed to go. It went down into some insulation and had to be replaced with some other drain issues at about $600. Learned the hard way.
Could have been prevented by using the bleach.


----------



## ChampT22 (Mar 7, 2011)

My AC guy told me that the aluminum in the coils that they make now is so thin that bleach fumes can eat a hole in them. He said to stop using bleach and to use vinegar instead.


----------



## inshore77 (Jun 25, 2009)

I used my shop vac (easier than getting a compressor up there). Use suction or switch the hose to the discharge port on the vac.


----------

